# Junket Tablets?



## MikesMate (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm sure this has been answered before and if so, please point me in the right direction. I am wondering if I can use the Junket tablets that you can buy at the grocery to make cheese? If so, what types?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

They can be used to make soft cheeses with great success...I don't think it would make a hard cheese properly....perhaps mozzarella as well.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

junket tablets are not recommended for cheese making, they are made for dessert making. I use liquid rennet for soft cheeses. You will find that the reliable cheese making recipes will call for liquid rennet.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

What suzy said, they make soft cheese just fine, but despite everything I've heard on the internet, I can't get anything firm (even mozzarella) with them to save my life. Good Earth carries a liquid vegetable rennet, at least around here, that I've been pretty successful with.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, you can use them in a pinch.

cheesemaking.com also has real rennet.


----------



## MikesMate (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I use them for mozzarella all the time.

They work fine!

I have not used them for "harder" cheese...


----------

